

Indoor candle device is designed to keep phones charged - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2015-07-indoor-candle-device.html

======
Frenchgeek
So peltier?

Guess it's easier to make less inefficent than going with a steam engine or a
stirling one, at that size...

Also does the video ring some alarm bells in anyone else or am I overreacting?

edit: look like it : peltier with something like a boost converter behind
it...

------
ctdonath
So it's a Sterno version of the Biolite Camp Stove:
[http://www.biolitestove.com](http://www.biolitestove.com)

